# fall soaps...what are you making?



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm lookin for fall soap inspairation since I need to start making some.
I have found that most anything "cinnamon-y" sells only so-so.
I did Apple, Pumpkin, and Cranberry last year. The pumpkin was slow but the other two did pretty well,. Of course all 3 were plan brown bars and might do better looking jazzed up.
I have clove and cassia essential oils too.........
Any ideas?
Becky


----------



## sunnygrl_ks (Oct 30, 2007)

i don't really have certain scents for each season... I find that if it sells, it will sell year round for me... I do offer a pumpkin spice in the fall, that is available year round if I haven't used all my FO,if I run out of the soap, I don't make again till closer to fall.... sorry that was no help at all


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I do pretty much the same year round but like to add a few seasonal scents each season.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I got some scents from Sara...Blue Sugar and Green Tweed...will be renaming both of them, but so far I love both of them as do my testers. I also try to do a few new scents for fall, then if they sell well they make it into the brochure or at least on the rack here. Mostly I am playing with my 'colored' line, all those pretty fake peacock colors  vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Applejack, Pumpkin, and I personally think that Cleo's Treasure would make a good fall scent... Mens scents do well in the fall for me also..
Barbara
Oh and peppermint or anything minty..


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Vicki, do those peacock colors work well? and where do I get them?

Mary Lou


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Google Ellen's Essentials...she is Ellen Peacock, she is here in Houston. Her site will tell you exactly what colors you will get with high PH or low PH soap. And they are exactly like the photos when you do them. I am making purple and pink swirled soaps for my curls on top of my Party soaps, and a pshycodelic soap just for fun. It takes very little to turn each color, then I simply pour the lightest color, and swirl with the darker colors. Vicki


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

For fall I make Apple Jack and Peel, Autumn Lodge, Sweet Autumn Sunrise, Spiced Rum, and I have a few more I am trying this fall.
Autumn


----------



## tioga13 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oak leaves & acorns is popular here, as well as Sleepy Hollow (blend of pumpkin and wassail). I also sold several batches of Cranberry Fig last year over the holidays.


----------

